# quick, get to the peak district!



## bonj2 (10 Jan 2009)

...before it rains, while the weather's cold and dry - the riding conditions are brilliant at the moment. What would have been a boggy quagmire of shite is now just hard earth.
went for a blast today and the bike's clean!


----------



## RedBike (10 Jan 2009)

I was amazed at how clean the bike came back from todays off-road ride at Macclesfield. I thought it was very slippery in some places though!.


----------



## bonj2 (10 Jan 2009)

i saw lots of ice today. was ok to go across it straight, not while cornering/leaning tho' !


----------



## alecstilleyedye (21 Jan 2009)

Ben_3 said:


> ...before it rains, while the weather's cold and dry - the riding conditions are brilliant at the moment. What would have been a boggy quagmire of shite is now just hard earth.
> went for a blast today and the *bike's clean!*


according to one of our more left-field regulars, that will be because you went fast enough not to need mudguards… yeh i laughed at that too


----------



## alecstilleyedye (21 Jan 2009)

um…


----------



## bonj2 (21 Jan 2009)

great longstone.
get 'white peak mountain biking' book
also did one round linacre res aswell the weekend after, that was good aswell

dunno what it's like now though... or in may


----------



## fossyant (22 Jan 2009)

I'm hoping to have the MTB back to MTB duties soon - have already ear marked most of the books for the Peak - it's all riding distance for me !


----------

